# 20 gallon community tank



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

Ok so i have a 20 gallon that is empty and i want to make it a community.i want it to look natural so i will be getting at least a couple of plants... Im leaning torwards a guppy friendly environment. Any comments or ideas are needed at this point 

Thank you in advance


----------



## jbrianchamberlin (Aug 31, 2009)

I just bought a couple of plants last night that would awesome for guppies, especially the fry. Can't think of what it's called right now but I was "assured" it was hearty. I'll see if I can get the name of it.


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

Well, I'm a big fan of corys, especially panda corys, and they're great community tank fish. They are constantly scavenging and keeping everything clean. Otocinclus catfish are great for the same purpose in comminity tanks. Mollys and platys would bo good in that kind oif tank too. Some tetras could be good too--rummynose, cardinals, penguins, etc. and/or rasboras. 
Cabomba and Anacharis are pretty easy to grow as well as java ferns and seem to do great with all types of fish.


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

i have 2 emerald cories in there right now and i might get a couple of panda cories to acompany them

how about swordtails in there with guppies,mollies,and platies???

thank you all for the replies


----------



## Shotgun (Mar 1, 2009)

velvet swordtails=awesome
Guppies=fun
Corys=sweet

awesome+fun+sweet=win


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

ive seen those velvet swords b4 and they are awsome

swordtail+guppy=happy

lol


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

Swordtails would work for sure. Emerald corys are great too. Sounds like this is going to be a pretty cool community tank!


----------

